# 2009 raleigh xxix vs 20010 redline monocog 29er?



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

i was wanting some opinions from you guys on what the better bike is for my money
The 09 xxix is on sale for 750 or the 2010 model is 900 and the monocog flight i can get for 900 too...

Im in a pickle!
I would love to hear some feedback on comparing the 2 component packages and maybe some insight on the difference in their geometry

Im 6'3 and i was told that i would need an XL frame, any taller guys have experience with these bikes?

thanks alot!


----------



## jonzinmj (Feb 22, 2008)

I can speak to the 09 flight. I have one and I am in love. I would note the two biggest differences for me are the forks and the tensioning method. The fork on the Raleigh is not, or at least wasn't on previous models, suspension adjusted. This only matters if you anticipate going with suspension later. 
The flight uses sliding drops which I find more reliable and don't adjust BB height/position after tensioning. Build on both is really about equal. Hubs suck on flight. Brakes are BB5 on both. meh. Both will need upgrades, so I wouldn't focus there. 
I would maybe look at the steel on each. The flight is double butted sanko, which is good, but I'm not is that much better than 4130. . 
I'm 5'9 and I ride a 17, so I can't speak to taller geometry.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

The fork on the 2009 XXIX is suspension corrected, but the rest of the bike is the same as the older models, same EBB, same geo, etc... If you can, spend the extra $50 and get the 2010 XXIX, which has a pinch-bolt EBB and is a saweet lime-green color  

You'll definitely need an XL, I work in a shop that sells a lot of the XXIXs and I ride one as well (i'm 6'0" and ride a large)


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> You'll definitely need an XL, I work in a shop that sells a lot of the XXIXs and I ride one as well (i'm 6'0" and ride a large)


Hey RedGreen, since you work in a shop that sells Raleigh, you may be able to help ZipZit who had a question about the replacement derailleur hanger for his XXIX in this thread.http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=571720
BTW, my '09 XXIX is on the way...i'm 6'3" and looking forward to the nice fit of the xl...
Thanks


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

is the extra 150 dollars worth getting the 2010 model of the xxix worth it?
also... does anyone know what the weight difference will be between the xxix and the monocog flight?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

chevpowr said:


> is the extra 150 dollars worth getting the 2010 model of the xxix worth it?
> also... does anyone know what the weight difference will be between the xxix and the monocog flight?


if it were me would spring for the 2010. Its straight balla.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

chevpowr said:


> is the extra 150 dollars worth getting the 2010 model of the xxix worth it?


definitely worth it :thumbsup: have you seen the 2010s yet?


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

welllll heres a new idea

i can get a monocog (non flight) for 500 or the flight for 900.

when i went into the bike shop i really liked the feel of the redline so i think i wanna stick with that

I was thinking about just getting the regular monocog and slowly put new parts on it. since i want to swap the brakes that come on the flight to bb7s anyway, i could eventually put a nice fork on it and some good wheels...or is the components and sanko frame worth the extra 400?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

sellout


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

The Diesel said:


> sellout


umm how is that selling out...
whats the big difference in them that would push me toward the xxix?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

chevpowr said:


> umm how is that selling out...
> whats the big difference in them that would push me toward the xxix?


Simmer down, im just kidding. I love my raleigh and want everyone else to love one too. Obviously its not gonna happen cause were all different. My bro has a monocog and we have spent time on each others bike and while i enjoyed riding something different, and it was fun to ride, we both agree that we like mine more. But, were just 2 people. Get what you like and ride both bikes first if you can. If theyre both within your budget then dont get the cheaper one just because its cheaper.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

chevpowr said:


> welllll heres a new idea
> 
> i can get a monocog (non flight) for 500 or the flight for 900.
> 
> ...


If you have the cash, go with the Flight over the regular Monocog. The regular cog is a great bike for the price, but the frame is made from straight guage steel. Makes for a strong frame, but not particularly light and not as nice of a ride as the Sanko steel. Or even a quality butted 4130 frame. While going with the standard mono will give you extra $$$ to buy upgrades immediately, the Flight comes with trail ready components out of the box. Just a better way to go IMHO.

In the spirit of full disclosure, I must tell you that I just put my $$ down on a GT Peace 9r. It seems to fall between a regular cog and the flight as far as components are concerned. The frame is Reynolds 520 (4130 chromo) and they ditched the EBB for the 2010 models.


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

The Diesel said:


> Simmer down, im just kidding. I love my raleigh and want everyone else to love one too. Obviously its not gonna happen cause were all different. My bro has a monocog and we have spent time on each others bike and while i enjoyed riding something different, and it was fun to ride, we both agree that we like mine more. But, were just 2 people. Get what you like and ride both bikes first if you can. If theyre both within your budget then dont get the cheaper one just because its cheaper.


thanks for the info !:thumbsup:

that was kinda what i was wanting to know is if anyone had tried both bikes. was there any particular reason you liked the raleigh more? and the 2010 models difference is the color and a split shell EBB, i could really care less about the color of the bike, more so i want the best bang for the buck.

So is the split EBB a worthwhile improvement?
if not I think i may go with the 750$ 2009 because im getting disc brakes and better components then the mono.



frozenspokes said:


> If you have the cash, go with the Flight over the regular Monocog. The regular cog is a great bike for the price, but the frame is made from straight guage steel. Makes for a strong frame, but not particularly light and not as nice of a ride as the Sanko steel. Or even a quality butted 4130 frame. While going with the standard mono will give you extra $$$ to buy upgrades immediately, the Flight comes with trail ready components out of the box. Just a better way to go IMHO.
> 
> In the spirit of full disclosure, I must tell you that I just put my $$ down on a GT Peace 9r. It seems to fall between a regular cog and the flight as far as components are concerned. The frame is Reynolds 520 (4130 chromo) and they ditched the EBB for the 2010 models.


oh I hadnt even looked at the GT yet! I will check it out

I suppose your right about the frame because its probably better to invest more money into the better frame, let alone all the nicer components that come with the flight.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

My bros is a regular monocog. After riding his all day, we switched back for the ride home and mine felt like a cadillac CST-V. Smooth, fast, and steered alot more precise. It could be that my bike is better set up for me than his was but we did readjust seat heights. He is more into road riding so this was his break into the SS rigid 29er world that i was pushing him into. At the end of the day he has a strong reliable bike that he loves but he will probably sell it upgrade soon. Now the flight Monocog is another story. Better frame material(i havent ridden one) and better components. 

I havent heard any good or bad about the pinch bolt ebb but my friends 09 XXIX will be here any day and ill report back with some tested reviews and pics. There is nothing wrong with the 09, 08 or 07. I am more than happy with my 08, i have put it through hell and back and it still gets me to the end of the trail and back home. Eventually i would like to get a hold of the XXIX pro frame and make it an SS.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

you could build one ya know...I've seen both all three (RL, XXIX, and GT) frame set go less than 200 even some 200is BIN on ebay..The SS build kit...or more ebay scrounging for the parts you really want..please do follow the buy cheap and upgrade path you just end up spending more and it never really stops...just ask me I do it all the time..


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*my preference in a picture...*

Just got this pic from my lbs today. I will go there and build it this weekend. Happy Thanksgiving to ME!

View attachment 498769


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

arphaxhad said:


> Just got this pic from my lbs today. I will go there and build it this weekend. Happy Thanksgiving to ME!


Very nice:thumbsup: Do you think you'll be tough enough by this spring to brave the Lemurian on that bad boy?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

boomn said:


> Very nice:thumbsup: Do you think you'll be tough enough by this spring to brave the Lemurian on that bad boy?


Ha! maybe the short course!!! But there is always hope...I still remember walking my FS up Satans Crack and a SS'er coming up behind me, just standing on the pedals and cruising right on past.

I have a dream....


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I ordered the 09 xxix for 725 today. should be here sometime next week, they were out of the 2010 models apparently


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

chevpowr said:


> Well I ordered the 09 xxix for 725 today. should be here sometime next week, they were out of the 2010 models apparently


Awesome! You got a better deal on an 09 than i did on an 08. But, im an impulse buyer and couldnt wait so i bought the one in the store. Post pics and ride reports when it comes in. I just got my carbon fork and Hayes stroker brakes! on mine!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Great choice with the 2009 XXIX! I went to my LBS last week and put mine together I am the same size as you and am glad I got the XL. fits great But my wife and kids are making me wait until Xmas to bring it home :-( so I have to keep it on the rack at the shop, (but I snuck a quick ride in thatday!)


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

Yea I think I made the right choice because the more i read about the EBB, the more i liked it when using disc brakes. and i couldnt pass up the price. Although they did have a monocog flight 26" for 500 that i allllllmost considered.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey, look what I got on 11/16--I love it, although I haven't gotten the chance to ride it much yet...will post pics of it dirty soon!


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah i am jealous of your new set of stouts. I hear it will discontinued after this year.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed the 2010 XXIX does not come with Stouts. They seem like great tires so far...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

jmday said:


> Yeah, I noticed the 2010 XXIX does not come with Stouts. They seem like great tires so far...


The Stout has been discontinued by WTB starting with the 2010 model year. They just didn't sell enough of them


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

They're pretty heavy but they are so gnarly in the rocks. I did have the bead separate from the tire on my front wheel. I emailed WTB and they didnt get back to me. Everyone always talks about good customer service but hayes, wtb and blackburn just ignore me and never reply.


----------



## gutfiddle (Dec 3, 2009)

do want!


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

I just can't get into sus corrected forks...but there all NICE..


----------



## dlongto (May 23, 2007)

I hear ya on the sus corrected fork. I have an 07 XXIX that i bought used. I specifically wanted an XXIX because the front end is so svelt.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

For me, this is a case of too much time elapsing between my last mountain bike purchase (a Schwinn High Plains in 1991) and my new XXIX. A whole lot happened with sus. forks and shocks in the intervening 18 years! 

I had no concept of what a suspension corrected fork was until I had decided on this bike (a quick comparison between the 08 and 09 XXIX's and the difference is obvious). So, does anyone know if they just slapped the longer fork on, or was any attempt made to alter the frame geometry?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

jmday said:


> I had no concept of what a suspension corrected fork was until I had decided on this bike (a quick comparison between the 08 and 09 XXIX's and the difference is obvious). So, does anyone know if they just slapped the longer fork on, or was any attempt made to alter the frame geometry?


Please be more specific about the difference, im not sure I know what you mean. I rode an 06 (old fork) but I attributed my dislike to the fact it was too small for me (a medium) my short ride so far on my 09 (xl) was so much nicer. To my knowledge, they have the same geometry (at least HTA)


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is the difference between the 08 XXIX (dark blue) and the 09 (light blue)--check out the space above the front tire on the forks. Just noticed the seat tube length is 25mm longer on the 09 XXIX and the stem length is 5mm shorter (on the XL) yet the standover height remains the same...that seems to be the difference.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

You could always get a shorter fork.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

jmday said:


> Here is the difference between the 08 XXIX (dark blue) and the 09 (light blue)--check out the space above the front tire on the forks. Just noticed the seat tube length is 25mm longer on the 09 XXIX and the stem length is 5mm shorter (on the XL) yet the standover height remains the same...that seems to be the difference.


I'm sorry. When I read your post, I thought you meant you _felt_ a difference between the two forks when you spoke of a comparison. In reading back I don't know why I got the idea that you had ridden both from your post. Like i said, I _did_ feel a difference between the two, the 08 feeling a little "twitchier" but I attributed that to it being too small for me. The main reason that i got the 09 was that I have a reba team 29er fork that I may use later(+ i didn't like the 10's color )and I didn't want to throw off the geometry if I did. I had too much of that already on my 69er conversion.

Thanks for your efforts. I look forward to sharing ride reports as we break in our new rides!


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

arphaxhad said:


> I look forward to sharing ride reports as we break in our new rides!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

arphaxhad said:


> I'm sorry. When I read your post, I thought you meant you _felt_ a difference between the two forks when you spoke of a comparison. In reading back I don't know why I got the idea that you had ridden both from your post. Like i said, I _did_ feel a difference between the two, the 08 feeling a little "twitchier" but I attributed that to it being too small for me. The main reason that i got the 09 was that I have a reba team 29er fork that I may use later(+ i didn't like the 10's color )and I didn't want to throw off the geometry if I did. I had too much of that already on my 69er conversion.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts. I look forward to sharing ride reports as we break in our new rides!


That sounds right. The frame design was apparently not changed between those two years, only the fork length. The shorter fork on the 08 means that it would have a steeper head angle and steer quicker than the 09


----------



## nicolicious (Jan 6, 2007)

*dumb question....*

where di dyou order your reign from???? online or did your lbs order it for you.... ???


----------



## chevpowr (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the bike today fellas! terrific ride in the snow! the stouts were so good in the snow...i was very surprised. The bike is very smooth and feels perfect. I just need to get used to not having any gears:eekster:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

chevpowr said:


> I got the bike today fellas! terrific ride in the snow! the stouts were so good in the snow...i was very surprised. The bike is very smooth and feels perfect. I just need to get used to not having any gears:eekster:


Sweet looking bike and nice pics....pm'ed ya. I had to work today or I'd have been riding SS too!


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet! looks badass!


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

That bike looks familiar! I now have a good 6 or 7 rides under my belt with my '09 XXIX and I really like it as well. The single gear has been putting me in my place from time to time, but I am happy to say that I get better and better each time out, particularly at climbing. If this doesn't get me in shape, nothing will (I am what you might call an uber-clydesdale!) I love the 29" wheels, and I am extremely happy I chose this ride!


----------

